# My 2nd bowl



## joshwill (Nov 22, 2012)

I guess I started turning in a bit of an unusual way. The first bowl I ever turned was a segmented bowl made from myrtlewood, which was functional, but not spectacular by any means. This one was my second bowl and I learned a great deal doing this one. There have been many since, but this is still one of my favorites. My wife has forbidden me to sell it. I hope posting this will spark some inspiration in someone else, just like everyone else's posts inspire me. The bowl is maple, ebony and purpleheart.


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 22, 2012)

Sharp looking.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 22, 2012)

Nicely done! Great wood combo, and I really like that little black detail at the top and bottom.


----------



## TimR (Nov 22, 2012)

Very very nice and an excellent combo of woods. I have one or two pieces that LOML gives me the eye if I even joke about selling or giving away.


----------



## okietreedude (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet looking!


----------



## Patrude (Nov 23, 2012)

joshwill said:


> I guess I started turning in a bit of an unusual way. The first bowl I ever turned was a segmented bowl made from myrtlewood, which was functional, but not spectacular by any means. This one was my second bowl and I learned a great deal doing this one. There have been many since, but this is still one of my favorites. My wife has forbidden me to sell it. I hope posting this will spark some inspiration in someone else, just like everyone else's posts inspire me. The bowl is maple, ebony and purpleheart.



just beautiful, that one surely is a keeper. She is right, hold on to that bowl. Excellent work


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2012)

That's an impressive bowl in any case, but to have been only your 2nd ... well, that's REALLY impressive.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 24, 2012)

phinds said:


> That's an impressive bowl in any case, but to have been only your 2nd ... well, that's REALLY impressive.



:whs:


----------

